# Hispanic NTs



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

I decided to write this after my little brother's school asked for tacos on Friday even though Hispanic Heritage Month has passed. And then I've wondered, are there any Hispanic NT's?? Most forums have Caucasians as NT's along with a few blacks. This is only an observation, I doubt your ethnicity determines your type. Then again, racism have put down other races for centuries so it may take time for them to catch up. 

I have an ENTx friend from the Caribbean (then again he's kind of pale). I'm of Mexican descent and very proud of being in the NT temperament (if birth does determine type, then I'm VERY fortunate :happy. Just saying you should be proud of who you are. I actually have tan skin so I assume I'm a mestizo. Some determining factors and signs of me being INTJ are...


I was born in Florida, U.S.A. meaning better nurturing and opportunities
My mom says I was aggressive when I was a baby. Apparently I hit other toddlers when ever they took my toys :ninja: 
My childhood was rough (not going into details) so that might have changed me out of necessity
My parents aren't Catholic despite that being the main religion in Latin America. The church has a history of rejecting science (Galileo, anyone?) and placing strict hierarchy. I'm strongly against that
Despite my parents speaking Spanish at home, English became my main spoken language. I even got a perfect score on the writing FCAT in 8th grade
I've been told that I act like a stereotypical German. Guess that makes me a "coconut" :wink:
Some friends of mine say I'm not empathetic. The ENTx friend said the Celebrity Types test was broken when I told him I tested as INFJ and that they cared about the welfare of others. I retook the test and became INTJ again roud: My INTP friend also dismissed of the idea of me being caring. I tested purple in Can We Guess Your Favorite Color? and she said that either the test, the world, or I am broken. :sad:

Back to the topic. Post any Hispanic who you think or know is an NT (yes, it can be yourself :laughing. I've found a few Mexican scientists (Luis E. Miramontes and Mario J. Molina) who MAY be NT's (I may be stereotyping as they're scientists). Surely there are others of my kind. Hope that I'm not a minority with a minority. 

Long live the Fatherland :blushed:


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Fidel Castro! I actually don't know. I'm just going a stereotype here but chances are there was a Hispanic ENTJ king


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Fidel Castro! I actually don't know. I'm just going a stereotype here but chances are there was a Hispanic ENTJ king


I've heard an ENFP. Got to keep trying :wink:

*he's


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

There arent many famous hispanic NTs because.. spanish inquisition. duh.
Hmm..
Narcís Monturiol Estarriol?
Juan de la Cierva?
Queen Isabella the First of Castille?, maybe?


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Tzara said:


> There arent many famous hispanic NTs because.. spanish inquisition. duh.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Is Hispanic specifically half American/half Mexican? Because I am half British/half Mexican and technically most of you Americans have British blood in you anyway...


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Is Hispanic specifically half American/half Mexican?


It's a catch all term for anyone that got touched by the Spanish language in their heritage. It specifically applies to Latin America however. It's also offensive to some people. They want specifics. Is that person Mexican, Guatemalan, Spanish, etc.?

In hindsight, I'm not sure why I posted this.

I had a black friend when I was younger that I'm almost positive was (and is) NT. I don't believe it's specific to Caucasians/White folks. There should be Hispanic NTs as well judging by this observation.

An interesting thing to note is this friend of mine was particularly dark skinned, showing little to no signs of white heritage.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

EMWUZX said:


> It's a catch all term for anyone that got touched by the Spanish language in their heritage. It specifically applies to Latin America however. It's also offensive to some people. They want specifics. Is that person Mexican, Guatemalan, Spanish, etc.?


Soo.. that makes me Hispanic then?



> I had a black friend when I was younger that I'm almost positive was (and is) NT. I don't believe it's specific to Caucasians/White folks. There should be Hispanic NTs as well judging by this observation.
> 
> An interesting thing to note is this friend of mine was particularly dark skinned, showing little to no signs of white heritage.


I wouldn't really have thought that genetic background has much to do with cognitive functions.. these things are more determined by the environment than anything else. Although the OP was talking on those lines. But I was brought up British, which I don't really think says anything, considering the two cultures are radically different.


----------



## EMWUZX (Oct 2, 2014)

ScarlettHayden said:


> Soo.. that makes me Hispanic then?


I'm not sure. When I said "touched by the Spanish language" I really meant punched in the gut by the Spanish language. I'm not entirely sure if you would be culturally considered Hispanic. I think, in your position, you could claim or disown the heritage, and no one (except your family) would bat an eye.

According to the definition, it only applies to people living in the US who are Spanish speaking. But, the other definition is as follows:



> of or relating to Spain or to Spanish-speaking countries, especially those of Latin America.


So, as long as you directly relate to Spain or Latin America, I don't see why you couldn't call yourself Hispanic.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel like I belong in this thread. Though some of you specifically suggested that Hispanic term refers to Latin America, in Spain we are Hispanic as well (in fact that's where the term comes from, duh). We may not be salsa-free-spirits like our hermanos in America, but some of the peninsula people are far more ardientes that any NF/SF you could find anywhere in the world. 
As for me and my region (north of Spain)… we are Celts. And I totally believe being Celt means NT 


Tzara said:


> Queen Isabella the First of Castille?, maybe?


No way. She was definitely an NF, I’d say she was ENFJ. Colon (Colombus as you may know him), though, might had been an NT (ENTP, maybe?). There’s a tv show here in Spain called ‘Isabel’ about her life and her politics which is actually quite good, in case some of you might be interested in this time of history.


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

olonny said:


> No way. She was definitely an NF, I’d say she was ENFJ. Colon (Colombus as you may know him), though, might had been an NT (ENTP, maybe?). There’s a tv show here in Spain called ‘Isabel’ about her life and her politics which is actually quite good, in case some of you might be interested in this time of history.


I'll* definitely* check that out.


----------



## olonny (Jun 9, 2014)

Tzara said:


> I'll* definitely* check that out.


please, if you do, remember not to hate all Spanish people. Because in that period of history we were SO hatable (is that even a word? It should be if it doesn't exist)


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

olonny said:


> please, if you do, remember not to hate all Spanish people. Because in that period of history we were SO hatable (is that even a word? It should be if it doesn't exist)


I know I know.. the inquisition.









Actually I kinda like the pre-inquisition iberian peninsula


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

olonny said:


> please, if you do, remember not to hate all Spanish people. Because in that period of history we were SO hatable (is that even a word? It should be if it doesn't exist)


Actually its _hateable_ :wink:

I don't hate YOU for being Spanish. Spanish people are just that, another group of people with their bad apples. Why punish someone for something their ancestors did (same goes with slavery and discrimination of blacks)? The CONQUISTADORS are the ones to blame. They destroyed all other cultures because of superstition The Religion Virus: One Catholic Priest Destroyed the Entire Mayan Written Language. They established a racial hierarchy and and forced Catholicism over their colonies discouraging independent thought and freedom. 

Hopefully the current events in Mexico will lead to a REAL revolution and kick the Church out of the country. A post-Mayan culture combined with NT cultural stances would finally end all the illegal immigrant stereotypes.


----------



## LetsHarmonize (May 29, 2014)

Hispanic INTP here. I think that if there *is* any correlation between MBTI type and race, it's probably insignificant.


----------



## Raconteur (Nov 6, 2013)

I've wondered about this myself. I have a huge group of friends and aquaintances that are Mexican and Salvadorian and they are mostly SJ's with a rare SP here and there. I've never met an intuitive in the bunch.


----------



## Grandalf (Jun 7, 2014)

Raconteur said:


> I've wondered about this myself. I have a huge group of friends and aquaintances that are Mexican and Salvadorian and they are mostly SJ's with a rare SP here and there. I've never met an intuitive in the bunch.


Please clarify and write the exact type of your friends, if you may :wink:


----------



## Vickysworld (Jul 1, 2017)

Well I'm a hispanic INTP female. I'm a minority amongst a minority of another minority. lol It's like trying to find a rainbow flavored cupcake.


----------



## Sinnistershell (Nov 6, 2016)

I study and work in STEM (biology to be exact) and I have met, worked and studied with plenty of hispanic NT's. I think _context_ defines a lot of what you are exposed to and experience. I'm in a large metropolitan area so it stands to reason that my experience might not fully representative of average distribution, but I can say with some level of confidence that hispanic NT's aren't uncommon in the field in Science and medicine.


----------

